

Startup Fever: College Students Have It Bad - fraXis
http://finance.yahoo.com/college-education/article/111066/college-students-have-startup-fever?mod=edu-continuing_education

======
chipsy
Recession aside, this is a great time in history for anyone who is willing to
hustle and get some operations underway. The opportunities for a small
entrepreneur are plentiful, even if most of the resulting business models
aren't in scalable-startup format.

